# Altima Rear disc Conversion



## Presea08 (Feb 22, 2003)

Hi All
Could anyone help to confirm whether I could use my rears from Altima(U13) instead of Maxima(A32) Rears?
I found out that both caliper's piston size is the same(33.96)BUT the brake pads is different.
Maxima has a wider brake pad area.
MY current ride is GA16DE B13 with AD22VF(54.0) front and Ad7HA(30.16) rear.
*I cannot find A32 rears at all.
THANKS IN ADVANCE


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

this should be posted in the brakes section, you'd probably get more responses.


----------



## Presea08 (Feb 22, 2003)

sno said:


> this should be posted in the brakes section, you'd probably get more responses.


Noted.Thks.


----------

